# Downsizing-Trades out there.



## SBEII (Aug 30, 2008)

Well....we over-did it........Went from a 6 X 12 to a 7 X 16 and it's more than we need. All the shelves and hooks for haning bags and miscellaneous items. 2008 in excellent shape. I'll get pics this week. Looking for a trade to a 7 X 14. Would consider going even up if the 7 X 14 was pimped out with good lighting inside and out and good storage set-up inside.

Send pics to

[email protected]

Gonna put this in the classifieds as well.


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Would a 6 x 12 be anything you are interested in trading for?


----------



## SBEII (Aug 30, 2008)

Nah....that would be too small. Thanks.


----------

